# Wilier Izoard w/ Black Or White Saddle/Bar Tape



## djpfine (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been going back and forth on this and can't decide what saddle/bar tape color combo I want with a 2011 Wilier Izoard XP I plan to buy. It comes stock with a black/black mix, but for $100 more, I can get it in white/white. I've read about how easily white bar tape gets dirty, and have also seen postings about scuff marks on white saddles. Thoughts?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

My Cannondale Synapse is similarly colored....I went white/white and I like it much more than the black it came with. 

Fizik white bar tape stays pretty white, many people have commented on this. Mine shows NO dirt spots after about 4 months of riding with it. Of course, I try to keep my gloves pretty clean and haven't had a tire/chain grease issue while riding yet. 

Why does it cost $100 more? To change the saddle out and retape the bars? Just tell them to change the saddle out....you can do the tape.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

"My Cannondale Synapse is similarly colored," like most of the bikes on the market today. Red, white, and black.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

DO NOT spend an extra $100 to change colors. You don't even know that you will like that saddle. Save the $100, and find the right saddle for _you_. If you can find one in white that you like then you can spend the $14 to get white tape to match.


----------



## djpfine (Jul 29, 2010)

xjbaylor said:


> DO NOT spend an extra $100 to change colors. You don't even know that you will like that saddle. Save the $100, and find the right saddle for _you_. If you can find one in white that you like then you can spend the $14 to get white tape to match.


Good advice, thanks. I'm leaning toward just going with black and then fiddling with that once I know my preferences, exactly like you suggested.

Erion929 - nice looking bike!


----------

